# Cây Bông Giấy



## nguyễn huy thạc (10 Tháng ba 2016)

*Cây bông giấy*​
Cây bông giấy còn được gọi là Mộc Điều, cây Biện lý, thuộc họ hoa giấy Nyctaginaceae, có tên khoa học Bougainvilla Spectabillis, tiếng Anh gọi Golden Glow, tiếng Pháp gọi Bougainviller, Belle Amérique. Cây có nguồn gốc từ Nam Mỹ, thân gỗ, nhưng leo cao phải có cây tựa hoặc bò leo lên vách tường, trên cổng nhà. Phân nhiều cành nhánh, thân đều có gai nhọn, lá hình xoan tròn ở gốc màu xanh mốc. Chùm hoa tập trung ở ngọn do lá bắc kết thành, cánh mỏng, nhưng rất lâu tàn. Có nhiều loại hoa nhiều màu:
Dung dịch dinh dưỡng thủy canh dạng bột TC-Mobi





​
-Giống hoa màu đỏ gạch có tên Bougainvillea Spectabilis.

-Giống hoa giấy màu hồng, có tên Bougainvillea Glabra có nguồn gốc từ Brazil, cây mọc cao thường bò leo trên vách, trên cổng, thân có nhiều gai nhọn, lá màu xanh bóng, mặt dưới màu xanh xám, hình trái xoan, đỉnh hơi nhọn, hoa chùm to qua mùa hè nở đầy cành, rất đẹp, cũng rất dễ trồng, nhưng phải chiết cành, trồng mới sống mạnh.

-Giống hoa giấy màu hồng vằn, có hoa màu hồng với vạch vằn màu trắng.

-Giống hoa giấy màu hồng tím, cho hoa màu đỏ hồng lẫn tím rất đẹp, nhưng cây hơi nhỏ, trồng để làm cảnh.

-Giống hoa giấy màu đỏ, màu cam, có lá trắng. Loại này lá nhỏ, hơi tròn, giữa xanh, chung quanh màu trắng bạc rất lạ. Hoa đỏ giữa lá bạc nổi bật lên rất đẹp. Loại này giâm cành khó sống phải chiết cành.






​
-Giống hoa giấy Thái Lan, cây rất dễ trồng, giâm cành cũng sống. Thường hay trông trước cổng nảà, hoa 2 màu, có chùm màu hồng, có chùm màu trắng trên cùng một nhánh, rất đẹp.

+Giống hoa màu trắng.

+Giống hoa màu vàng.

+Giống hoa màu cam.

+Giống Thái 2 màu hồng và trắng.

+Giống hoa màu tím.

+Giống hoa chùm màu đỏ không rụng, khi hoa tàn vẫn đeo trên cây.​
Còn rất nhiều loại với màu sắc khác nữa. Tết ở hội hoa xuân có trưng bày cây bông giấy tháp ghép đến 10 màu khác nhau. Cây bông giấy cũng rất dễ tháp ghép, lựa cành cùng cỡ, vạt nêm rồi tháp vô cây gốc, lấy bao nylon che lại, 10 ngày sau mở ra, nếu chỗ ghép dính liền lại là đạt.





​
Cây bông giấy giâm cành cũng sống, cắt cành cắm xuống đất ẩm là sống. Có loại cũng khó giâm cành, phải chiết. Cắt khoanh vỏ để khô nhựa, lấy rễ lục bình bó lại và để 1 tháng sau sẽ ra rễ. Có thể trồng nhiều loại hoa giấy gần nhau, rồi lấy dao cạo vỏ, cột chung lại với nhau, sẽ có một bụi to ra hoa nhiều màu trong một chậu, cũng đẹp.

Hoa giấy rất dễ trồng, không kén đất, thường hay trồng trước cổng nhà có hoa quanh năm, rất đẹp. Qua mùa hè, hoa giấy càng thêm rực rỡ.


----------

